# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Κλουβια αναπαραγωγης lovebird-budgie.

## stelios7

Καλησπερα και παλι! Σκευτομαι να φτιαξω κλουβια αναπαραγωγης για lovebird και budgie στην αυλη μου γιατι δεν υπαρχει αλλος χωρος ( ειναι καλυμενα απο αερα βροχη και αρπακτικα-γατες). Εχω κανει καποια πολυ προχειρα σχεδεια για την κατασκευη αλλα θελω και την γνωμη σας! Η κατασκευη θα γινει μεταλικη ( αν και δεν υπαρχει μηχανιμα ηλεκτροκολισης αλλα κατι θα κανω). Γυρω γυρω θα μπει κουβελοσιρμα και στους πατους κουετσοσιρμα! Κατω απο τα κλουβια θα μπουνε ταψακια για την καθαριοτητα (μεταλικα). Συνολικο μεγεθος της κλουβας θα ειναι μαζι με τα ποδαρακια 2μ. Χ 1.65μ. Χ 40cm, το καθε κλουβι θα εχει μεγεθος 40cm. X 55cm. X 40cm. Κατω θα υπαρχει μια κλουβα πτησης 1.65μ. Χ 40cm. X 40cm.  Τα ποδαρακια θα ειναι 10cm. Και τα ταψακια περιπου 3cm. Για χωριςμα μεταξι των κλουβιων θα μπει πλεξι γκλας (μαλλον). Παρακατω θα δειτε και καποιες φωτογραφιες απο τα  σχεδεια (πολυ προχειρα). Παρακαλω τις γνωμες και τις συμβουλες σας!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vasilakis13

Καλησπέρα !
Κατ' αρχάς αν θες να το κατασκευάσεις μόνος σου για οικονομικούς λόγους θα σου πρότεινα να το εξετάσεις ξανά από άποψη κόστους. Όταν το έψαχνα εγώ οι έτοιμες λύσεις του εμπορίου μου βγήκαν πιο οικονομικές ενώ πιθανόν να είναι και πιο πρακτικές από άποψη καθαριότητας. Αν όμως πιάνουν τα χέρια σου και το κάνεις για την χαρά της δημιουργίας συνέχισε έτσι!!
Πρόσεχε τα σύρματα που θα βάλεις να μην σκουριάζουν. Νομίζω πρέπει να είναι γαλβανιζέ, θα σου πουν και τα παιδιά που έχουν φτιάξει κλουβιά.
Επίσης δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι σωστό να μπει κλούβα πτήσης εκεί. Είναι πολύ χαμηλά, πιθανόν να έχουν χαμηλό φωτισμό εκεί κάτω, οι άνθρωποι που θα περνάνε θα τα τρομάζουν πολύ ενώ και τα πουλιά που θα κελαηδούν από πάνω τους πιθανόν να τα αγχώνουν. Γενικά τα πουλιά στη φύση θέλουν να είναι σε όσο το δυνατόν ψηλότερο κλαδί, δεν θα έβαζα τόσο χαμηλά πουλάκια, κι από τα δικά μου βλέπω ότι όταν τα βάζω κάτω και κινούμαι κοντά τους κοπανιούνται. Θα το άφηνα για ράφι. Αν δεν έχεις πολλά ζευγαράκια μπορείς να φτιάξεις 2 κλουβιά σε κάθε όροφο αντί για 3 και έτσι θα έχουν 80 εκατοστά που είναι αρκετά για πτήσεις για lovebird και budgie. Ή μεγάλωσε λίγο ακόμα το μήκος ώστε και τα 3 κλουβιά να έχουν αρκετό χώρο για πτήσεις.

----------

